# Discuss Cooking's Virtual Cafe!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome everyone to our Virtual Cafe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I figure that folks in here are hungry and need food and drink!  Our menu is HUGE so just ask and I will attempt to whip it up for you. From food from a county fair to sushi and everything in between. I just installed a new esspresso maker and a margarita machine too.
The bank just gave me the keys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So what will ya have?!

Oh yeah.... please feel free to 'run' the place when Im not here!! After all this is OUR cafe..... not 'my' cafe.  

Enjoy! Im taking orders!


----------



## middie (Mar 24, 2006)

Can I have some ligonberry crepes ? Oh forget it I'll make some. Would you like some Sush ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 24, 2006)

aHHHHHHH!!! I've been waiting to use these suckers!  Here are your ligonberry crepes. I gave you a glass of OJ too.


----------



## cara (Mar 24, 2006)

great! A new cafe.. *lookaround* sushi, such nice bright colors!!!
then I'll try your Latte macchiato!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 24, 2006)

Ohhhh thats easy! Here is your Latte macchiato. AND here is a scone. Nothing like a HUGE muffin to get ya going in the morning.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone around to get me a Campfire Mocha? If it's not on the menu, here's the general recipe for a large size from my favorite coffee shop, Caribou Coffee (not exact as they won't share exact).

4 shots espresso
a couple three squirts of chocolate syrup
steamed milk (half and half is a yummy, creamier substitute)
micro mini marshmallows to top

Mmmmmmmmmmm . . . . . . . indulgence!

My problem is they cost dang near $4 at Caribou!


----------



## cara (Mar 24, 2006)

morning?? ah.. yesss.. the jetlag... I feel as if it is somwhere between 4pm and 5pm..


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 24, 2006)

Deadly, may I please have a large skim decaf latte with an extra shot - not so hot - no foam please>?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm in the mood for some good ole comfort food.  I'll take a plate of your SOS (Shxx on the Shingle), a large OJ and a cup of your hot tea.

P.S. For those of you who never heard of it.  Its something I grew up eating.  Its gravy made with hamburger and served over buttered toast.  Some people use chip beef and its good that way too but much better with hamburger.


----------



## cara (Mar 24, 2006)

what do you serve for dinner?? I'm hungry...


----------



## middie (Mar 24, 2006)

Here's all of your orders. Enjoy !
Cara we serve anything you want


----------



## cara (Mar 24, 2006)

huh.. I should know what I want???
Taht's my problem.. I'm hungry... but don't know what to eat....
maybe pancakes with baked beans?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 24, 2006)

EVERYONE..... here is some chicken basil pasta. I KNOW its moring, but this stuff rocks!


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 24, 2006)

Very tasty - thank you!

I am thinking I may want an egg white omelete with mushrooms and tomatoes - some cheddar cheese  - cooked well done.  With that I would like some shredded hash browns and some fresh fruit.  Oh, and do you have freshly squeezed oj?


----------



## cara (Mar 24, 2006)

aaah!! Great.. *smacksmack*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 24, 2006)

Well you are MORE than welcome!!!   Now get an apron. 
So what is everyone watching this morning??


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 24, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well you are MORE than welcome!!!  Now get an apron.
> So what is everyone watching this morning??


 
  you are on a roll this morning !!  
I am not watching anything - just enjoying the wonderful atmosphere in the cafe!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, good for you. Here are some crab cakes I made.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 24, 2006)

MMmmmmmm - very tasty! I love the sauce you drizzled around the plate - and what is in it?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 24, 2006)

So, who is goig to be kicked from American Idol? And who feels horrible about the death of John Ritter.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm not sure who is next to get the boot on American Idol - I do know that "I walk the line" by Chris last week gave me shivers - ooohhh, I taped it and watch it all the time!

John Ritter's death was a shock.

Um, Sushi, can I have some orange juice - only if it is fresh squeezed, though. Thank you.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 24, 2006)

Deadly, very thirsty!


----------



## middie (Mar 24, 2006)

Here's your Oj Michele. Sorry it took so long but I had to go pick the oranges off the tree.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks Middie - almost cocktail hour here, maybe I'll add some vodka!


----------



## middie (Mar 24, 2006)

*handing michele a bottle of vodka*


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 24, 2006)

mmmmmm - thanks Middie!  Now the weekend can start!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 24, 2006)

Via Va La weekend! I can say, I think Im falling in love with a woman that rented my apartment. *HICK* I should put the bottle down. *HICK*   We had an affair and she said she was separated. Alas, she wasnt.   Now I feel dirty. I feel sexy but dirty. Not good. SorTA-----


----------



## cara (Mar 25, 2006)

sushi, you should choose your woman with more care...... You have a hand for such women...

I'd like to have the italian breakfast, please..


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 25, 2006)

Sushi, if you are not careful you are going to end up on the tv show "Grey's Anatomy".  

What is the italian breakfast?


----------



## cara (Mar 25, 2006)

hmm.. typical italian.... mozzarella & Tomatoe, bacon & melon, ciabatta, cheese.. stuff like that..


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 25, 2006)

Cara - sounds great! I'll have what she's having!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 25, 2006)

*DING dong* Did someone order something? FedEx is at the recieving area.


----------



## cara (Mar 25, 2006)

ah yes.... I think, that's the parma bacon... *great*


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 26, 2006)

Anyone ready for breakfast?


----------



## middie (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh man I missed breakfast.
Darn job anyhow. So how
about dinner ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 26, 2006)

Ahhhhhh dinner! YES! Im ready! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Whatcha got? I got a can of clam juice and 2 BIG cans of red sauce. Not sure what to do with them. OH! and I have capers. 
ANYWAYS, whats for dinner? And Middie, you gonna watch Robson Arms? I hear its good!


----------



## middie (Mar 26, 2006)

Robson Arms ? What is it ? Never heard of it.
I'm in the mood for some chicken kiev. Haven't
had it in years !


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone in the mood for a nightcap?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 27, 2006)

Nightcap? Yes! *gulp*   Robson Arms Middie. Youre in Canada right? Goofy name but here is the link: http://www.robsonarms.com/home.php

It stars my FAVORITE actress Megan Follows. Freckles. Cute as can be. Red-ish hair.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 27, 2006)

Here we go: http://www.robsonarms.com/gallery_image.php?season=01&page_num=2&image_num=1

No. Im NOT a stalker.   But a fan I am. I cant understand why she hasnt been more recognized. At the least is equal to Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## middie (Mar 27, 2006)

Sush... I'm in Cleveland lol


----------



## middie (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah such a quiet morning. Hmm I think some hot chocolate sounds good about now. Think I'll go get some.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 27, 2006)

Middie, would love to sit and chat - you can have hot chocolate, I will have some strong coffee.  So, how have you been? How was your night?  Did you sleep good?


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi guys! The sun is shining here today and I am in a great mood. I just had a minute to stop in and say HI! We are off to take the car in for an oil change soon. Enjoy the morning ladies.


----------



## middie (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Alix enjoy your day.
Here's your coffee Michele.
Been okay. Work sucks at
the moment, they cut my
hours on me again. Ah well.
My night's okay now that I'm home.
How's yours ? I slept like a rock.
How have you been sleeping ?


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 27, 2006)

Middie - sorry to hear they cut your hours -is this a permanent thing?  Sleep has been very good for me.  Since my son has been sick he has been sleeping nonstop - and I mean nonstop - I have to wake him up in the morning and from nap.  I let him go one day-he slept from 8:30 pm til 3 pm the next day. I couldn't take it anymore, I had to get him, but back to  bed at 8 that night until I woke him at 11:30 the next day - and so it has been going now for almost a week.  So,......sleep has been great for me (guess that explains why I'm at DC more lately )

How was everyone's dinner?


----------



## middie (Mar 28, 2006)

No it's temporary. Thing is for how long ? 
Hope your son is feeling better soon.
Poor kid.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 28, 2006)

Middie - glad its temporary .. what's your pleasure tonight?


----------



## middie (Mar 28, 2006)

ummmmmm... i don't know that's a toughie.
want to share some cheesecake ?


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 28, 2006)

sounds good - enjoying the company most!


----------



## middie (Mar 28, 2006)

Me too. I enjoy small talk.


----------



## middie (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm going to make a turkey bacon and egg with cheese sandwhich. Would anyone else like one ?


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm gonna just sip my coffee Middie - but I'll keep ya company while ya cook.​


----------



## middie (Mar 29, 2006)

You won't mind me shoving my mouth full of food would ya ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 30, 2006)

I will pay you $5 bucks to shove your mouth with as much food as possible.


----------



## middie (Mar 30, 2006)

*Mouth full* holding out hand for the 5 bucks


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 4, 2006)

Fine. Heres $5 bucks. Rats. I didnt think you would DO it!  
Anyone care for some crem brule'? I made some and screwed it up. A tad on the burnt side.


----------



## cara (Apr 4, 2006)

hu! Anybody want a Ramazotti? Got a nice bottle... *hicks*


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 4, 2006)

Cara, what is Ramazotti?


----------



## middie (Apr 4, 2006)

Anyone care for some crem brule'? I made some and screwed it up. A tad on the burnt side


How burnt are we talking ? Just the top or crispy and black the whole way through ?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 4, 2006)

See the coaster you put your drink on Middie? You are currently trying my creme brule.  

SO...... since we sold the B&B and got THIS place. Im wondering what we should do with it. Its about the size of a BIG Olive Garden. And its not in great shape. Dont think its been upgraded since the 1980's!! Neon and glass block walls all over. We have 40.... yes FORTY acres. Mainly its made of forest. But we have a 37 foot cliff, strait up! And a fairly large, yet shallow river running through the property. There is an old delapadated barn in the NE corner. Lord knows what else is out there!!

What should we do with the Cafe and property?! We just have a dinning area with a full kitchen and a counter that serves as a bar and eattery. 
By selling the B&B to Tietun Eavfull Corp. we still have around $103 million dollars!!  So what should we do? Anyone know of a good construction company around here? 
I think we are going to have to build an office area where everyone can put cool things in their OWN office first. I mean do their planning and such.


----------



## middie (Apr 4, 2006)

Currently I have no ideas Sush. Let me get back to you on this one.


----------



## cara (Apr 5, 2006)

first we should hire a forest ranger, so the jungle will be forest again..
we could save and dry the wood for long winter days in front of the fireplace  
we should hire a gardener.. free some space for a garden cafe and a bbq-place... make some corners behind trees and bushes where people can sit and enjoy... and what about a swimming pool??


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2006)

I was thinking maybe we could build a gazebo or a pavillion where the barn is.
Rent it out and cater to people's picnics, birthday parties, reunions etc...


----------



## cara (Apr 5, 2006)

I like the barn... why can we integrate it? It has this... rural charme....


----------



## cara (Apr 5, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Cara, what is Ramazotti?



it's a liqueur.. with different herbs in it.. it tastes great...
there are some things I would really miss ;o)


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 5, 2006)

we should renovate and make the new cafe nice inside and out, definetly keep the bar,you know we have folks around here that have to wet their whistle,(maybe even expand the bar) add a dance floor for late nighters and weekenders... WHAT TYPES OF food will be serving? and have you hired the staff yet?  you will need more help now with the size of this place, maybe even think about adding tables out doors on a patio like structure... just some ideas ...


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2006)

heyyyyyyyy did you know there's a cave at the bottom of the cliff ??


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 5, 2006)

I wonder whats in the cave? probably snakes AND bats....


----------



## middie (Apr 5, 2006)

bats i can deal with. they're kinda cute.
but snakes ?????? uh-uh out of the question !


----------



## thier1754 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi, Middie!


----------



## middie (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Their !


----------



## cara (Apr 7, 2006)

ah.. c'mon.. they won't kill you... no snakes of that sort around here...
we could make a corner for them and leave them there as a kind of "attraction"


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 7, 2006)

Battts at the bottom of the cliff?!!!?   

The bottom line is WE MUST HAVE A BAR!!!!  

Im going to put a (x) amont of bucks into a bar.

would folks like to have a bar or a lounge???


----------



## cara (Apr 7, 2006)

lounge sounds better....


----------



## middie (Apr 8, 2006)

Go with a lounge Sush


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 9, 2006)

As Long As We Can Drink There I Am No Matter,lol...


----------



## cara (Apr 10, 2006)

we do need some deckchairs.. I WANT TO LIE IN THE SUN!!! NOW!!
I can't stand this cold anymore... I have the feeling of getting mad...


----------



## Jikoni (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, bar and sun loungers please.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 22, 2006)

I hired someone to look after the eco-system. 
Im a bit intoxicated. *BURP*   Anyone want some sauteed onions and mushrooms? *sushi fainting on floor*


----------



## middie (Apr 23, 2006)

*dragging sush to a lounge chair*


----------



## cara (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm sooooo hungry.. is there anything ready??


----------



## middie (Apr 23, 2006)

What would you like Cara ?


----------



## cara (Apr 25, 2006)

got some steaks on  the grill?


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 25, 2006)

May I please have a Steak and a Salad for Barbara and I also I  would love some fresh no-bake cookies and a Gallon of 1% ICE COLD milk please. Hey I like the new Digs Sush !


----------



## middie (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's your order Maidrite. enjoy !

Here ya go cara. sorry it took awhile.
had to wait for the steaks to come in.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks Maidrite! We are planning on putting in a petting zoo. Not sure if we want animals or attractive people back there though.     
Here is a wine cooler on the house. Thanks for taking care of things Middie! I've been VERY busy with my new job. I like it and thing are going fine.


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 27, 2006)

*I am so Happy For you Sushi, We have been Praying for you. !  *
*Can we have both oi the ZOO   . *
*Thank You and see You soon Buddy !*


----------



## middie (Apr 27, 2006)

A petting zoo ????????? LOVE it !!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 29, 2006)

FREE DRINKS TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We dont have a lounge, but a small bar. Pull up a chair and shoot some darts! Im here for 2 hours.


----------



## wasabi (Apr 29, 2006)

I'll take a virgin Chichi with a taco salad on the side. With my eyesight, you don't want me throwing darts are anything sharp. I'll just sit here and talk to the bartender, thank you.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 30, 2006)

You got it! The Chi Chi has a shot of tequila on the side. And your salad has a blue cheese and chipolte mayo shot on the side too!  
ENJOY MY FRIEND!!!


----------



## wasabi (Apr 30, 2006)

Muchas gracias.


----------



## cara (Apr 30, 2006)

Now I know what we need:
not only a dart, but a Snooker Table... ;o))


----------



## Banana Brain (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd like a sixteen-ounce rasberry-white-chocolate mocha please, no whip, but extra foam. Give me the most unique kind of bagel you have with cream cheese on the side. And today's paper, too.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 30, 2006)

Well I never made a raspberry white mocha. I improvised. Hope you like it.  
And the most unique bagel we have is garlic, basil and sundried tomato.

Here ya go my friend!


----------



## Banana Brain (Apr 30, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Well I never made a raspberry white mocha. I improvised. Hope you like it.
> And the most unique bagel we have is garlic, basil and sundried tomato.
> 
> Here ya go my friend!


Thank you! This sophisticated bagel is perfect, all its missing is some salmon on top.


----------



## Angie (Apr 30, 2006)

Ummm...how about a HUGE iced caramel mocha WITH whipped cream!  And maybe some basil bread with herbed butter?


----------



## Barb33 (May 16, 2006)

pizza!!!!!!!! I've been dieting for two months, and I am dying for pizza, breads and butter. That basil bread sounds great. Send it on over. No diet today!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 19, 2006)

Here is your pizza.   Im VERY sorry it took so long. I wish someone got it for you earlier.   I added a plate of spinich pasta for you along with meat-stuffed raviolis. Please come again!


----------



## cara (May 20, 2006)

*lying on the lawn* ahh.. love the sun! *sipping the Icetea*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 20, 2006)

*bringing a lawn chair* Ahhhhhhh...... *sipping a strong iced tea*
Yea. Beautiful isnt it? Hey, I think that cloud over there looks like MJ!!


----------



## cara (May 20, 2006)

*wow* Is MJ that goodlooking???


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 21, 2006)

Well possibly! But I just love a nice day.   And a nice drink. And some company. And a lawn chair. And warm weather.


----------



## cara (May 22, 2006)

what else do we need to be satisfied?


----------



## middie (May 22, 2006)

A hammock !!!!!!


----------



## cara (May 23, 2006)

ah.. wonderful idea... it could have been mine.. ;o))
where to fix it? I think we need some strong men to get some post in the soil... 
SUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 26, 2006)

*walking outside* Cara you want a strong guy to put a post in the ground? NO PROBLEMO! *rubbing hands together* I'll take care of it!  
*Sushi going inside to call a contractor*


----------



## pdswife (May 26, 2006)

Sushi did I not just see you on the island?  How did you get back here so quickly?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 26, 2006)

What island???!!   Safe and secure here thank you.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 22, 2006)

Can I have some mocca cheese cake please? And a tall irish cream latte.


----------



## middie (Jun 22, 2006)

Here ya go LiketoBake. Enjoy. I'm going back to my hammock on the Island now. Feel free to join us if you wish.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 22, 2006)

Everyone!!!!!!!!! Give Liketobake a HUGE hug! He...... or her.....   (sorry) is our *200th* customer!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










(yes I know....... this is the second "user friendly thread)

*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!*

You get a 40 pound bagel made by midget bakers..... PLUS....... a green apron with your name blazened upon it! ANNNNNNNNND..... a pie! 

EVERYONE! Give Liketobake a BIG hand!!!!! We all bow to your honor.


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2006)

A huge hand to LiketoBake


----------

